# Hood and light advice - first 55 gallon tank



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, I'm in the very early stages of planning my first 55 gallon Mbuna tank. I started another thread here (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=246935) where I was debating what kind of filter to get. I've decided I'm definitely going with a canister, probably the Aquatop CF500 UV filter with UV 9w. Now, i'd like some advice on a hood and lighting. I'm probably going to be able to pick up a very basic 55 gallon tank in a week or two, but it doesn't come with a hood. I'd like to listen to my options for hoods and lighting. I'm considering a glass top with a relatively basic light with a timer. Ideally, I'd really like some LED moonlights with it as well, but it's not a must. I know ZERO about hoods and lighting. It will be a plantless tank. I'd like something relatively inexpensive, but that works well and looks nice. I am totally open to a full hood also. I'd just like some input as to what my options might be.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check the Reviews section Here for member reviews.

You need to decide if you just want a basic light fixture to view your fish. I prefer to use the glass canopies for my tanks as it keeps the evaporation minimal, keeps the fish in the tank and reduces the moisture damaging the fixture. They need to be cleaned often to remove any buildup of algae and household dust.

You will also need to purchase the correct glass canopy for the aquarium you are buying as the different manufacturers have different dimensions.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I sent you a PM with a couple different options...

I agree with Deeda in that I use glass lids on top as well that leave about a 2" opening in the back.

I currently had aquad t5HO unit and really like it. In a month or so I am going to order a beamswork reef bright LED fixture as my t5 bulbs will be requiring replacement in about 2-6 months give or take. The cost will be $80 total so I am just going to put that $$$ into a LED fixture.

There are just a ton of options. You can go with a single t8 or dual t8 fixture....dual t5HO fixture, etc...


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the Beamswork reef bright LED quite a bit. Do you have any thoughts on the Marineland Single Bright LED Lighting System? It has pretty good reviews and it's less expensive, but I'm wondering about the brightness.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

I see that Beamswork also makes a single bright LED for something like $70. How does that compare to the Reef Bright LED?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> I see that Beamswork also makes a single bright LED for something like $70. How does that compare to the Reef Bright LED?


The reef bright is much more intense lighting. You would probably be fine with the single bright or freshwater bright.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Is algae growth on my rocks something I need to consider with Mbuna? If so, how would the freshwater bright and reef bright work for this?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> Is algae growth on my rocks something I need to consider with Mbuna? If so, how would the freshwater bright and reef bright work for this?


They will munch on it but they will still need to get their nutrition from the food you are feeding them. I prefer the brightness of the reef bright myself. There are some good threads talking and showing pictures of both. I would just type "beamswork" into the search and look at the pics....


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

i recently purchased 2x 36" beamswork reef for my 6' 125 gal, the LEDs are too spotty for my liking..... i use triple t8 and compact fluorescents on my other tanks, they illuminate the tank much better.... they also seem to give off as much heat as my other lights ... this is what i have gathered after using them for about 3 days.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MonkTong said:


> i recently purchased 2x 36" beamswork reef for my 6' 125 gal, the LEDs are too spotty for my liking..... i use triple t8 and compact fluorescents on my other tanks, they illuminate the tank much better.... they also seem to give off as much heat as my other lights ... this is what i have gathered after using them for about 3 days.


Pull the lenses/caps off the LED's...I have been told that takes care of the spotlighting problem. While I don't have one of these units yet another user on this forum said that fixed this issue and other users have since done so with great success. That is what I plan on doing.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

How easy is it to pull the lens caps off the Beamswork light? Can they snap back in or out, or are you having to break them off?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> How easy is it to pull the lens caps off the Beamswork light? Can they snap back in or out, or are you having to break them off?


Another user, JimA, says they just pop off and on. So it sounds fairly easy.


----------



## tomkbruce (Nov 16, 2012)

It depends on the coverage you want for your tank. LEDs do have a somewhat limited spectrum (for reef tanks) but they have come a long way over the years.


----------

